# Bundesligameister



## Rolli (21 März 2010)

Was Tippt ihr wer wird Deutscher Meister 2010 ?

Mein Tip Bayer Leverkusen


----------



## Chamser81 (21 März 2010)

Es werden wohl die Bayern werden weil die anderen sich wieder mal zu dämlich anstellen und deren Schwäche nicht ausnutzen. Hoffen tu ich natürlich auf Bayer oder Schalke!


----------



## canaryislands (21 März 2010)

Ich drücke Schalke die Daumen!!


----------

